# 20 Cape Cod Timeshares—How to Choose?



## Quiet Pine (Aug 14, 2014)

Planning a family reunion, 6 people, ages 13 to 75, probably late August 2016. I’ve read TUG reviews & conclude that most Cape Cod timeshares are converted motels; none are II Premier, only 4 are Select. Two 2BR units would suit us fine. Any suggestions or comments are appreciated, particularly places to avoid. I'd like to be near/overlooking water, but that doesn't trump staying in a dump.

Most of my visits to the Cape were to stay with Grandma or other relatives 40+ years ago. Location & lodging weren't up to me, so I'm at a loss. Thanks.


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 14, 2014)

Quiet Pine said:


> Planning a family reunion, 6 people, ages 13 to 75, probably late August 2016. I’ve read TUG reviews & conclude that most Cape Cod timeshares are converted motels; none are II Premier, only 4 are Select. Two 2BR units would suit us fine. Any suggestions or comments are appreciated, particularly places to avoid. I'd like to be near/overlooking water, but that doesn't trump staying in a dump.
> 
> Most of my visits to the Cape were to stay with Grandma or other relatives 40+ years ago. Location & lodging weren't up to me, so I'm at a loss. Thanks.



Not too many resorts on Cape Cod overlook water, but the Cape has water everywhere.  And as you mention, many are converted motels with few amenities.  

The highest rated resort in the TUG reviews is Brewster Green.  I personally think BG is really nice, although somewhat dated.   Some of my family members don't like the location, because the resort is somewhat secluded.   We've also stayed at Colonial Acres, which is really nice too if you can get a two bedroom house.   Bluegreen has two resorts in Dennisport that didn't get good reviews, but the reviews are improving because of recent renovations.  Those two resorts are right on the water [Nantucket Sound].  I'm interested in the Soundings because the place looks really nice since the renovations.  Dennisport is a nice central location.  I own at the Cove at Yarmouth and stayed there a few times, but that really wouldn't work for your needs.  I use that ownership mainly for RCI points access.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 14, 2014)

I think you might be better off renting a cottage or house at vrbo.com.


----------



## theo (Aug 14, 2014)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Joe33426 said:


> The highest rated resort in the TUG reviews is Brewster Green.  I personally think BG is really nice, although somewhat dated.   Some of my family members don't like the location, because the resort is somewhat secluded.



I agree with the above observations --- and I'm personally just fine with "somewhat secluded". Heaven knows there is precious little of _that_  amenity on Cape Cod during the summer months. Having once lived year round on lower Cape Cod for some years, I've seen most (...maybe even all, I'm not certain) timeshare facilities on the Cape at one time or another and I frankly don't think that you can possibly beat Brewster Green, *all things considered*. 

By "all things considered", I specifically mean having a decent sized condo with a full kitchen, decent proximity to CCNS beaches and trails, being far enough away from the congestion and traffic of "greater Hyannis", nearby access to the Cape Cod Bike Trail, numerous decent restaurants which aren't just crummy "tourist feed troughs", somewhat central location on the Cape, as well as good access to nearby Chatham and to other lower Cape towns such as Orleans, Wellfleet, Truro and Provincetown.

This is the Cape discussion point at which e.bram usually surfaces to tout the perceived virtues of a timeshare in Falmouth called Surfside. Its' "beach nearby" location notwithstanding, Falmouth (and ditto for Mashpee) is not a part of Cape Cod where I would want to spend a whole week. To each their own, of course. YMMV. 

All that being said, odds of "exchanging" into BG in August and getting two 2BR units for the same week are basically *zero*, no matter what you might have to "trade". 
As already mentioned by others above, a weekly house / cottage rental might be a more realistic and attainable (albeit considerably more expensive) option. 
You surely (and understandably) won't want to spend a full week at any of the numerous "Cape Cod motels converted to timeshares" for a family reunion.
In any case, good luck with your quest; family vacation / reunion is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Aug 14, 2014)

Joe33426 said:


> The highest rated resort in the TUG reviews is Brewster Green.


 My cousin lives in Brewster and it would be fun to be near her. Thanks for helping narrow it down.

BTW, my wedding was at the Merchant Marine Academy in Great Neck. I'm a graduate of Roslyn High School.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 14, 2014)

As I write this I'm sitting on Seagull Beach in West Yarmouth. It's a beautiful day. I really love The Cove at Yarmouth (a purpose built, newly renovated T/S). You would need 2 units and one could be a single level suite for people that could not navigate the loft bedroom in the townhouses. An exchange here would be much cheaper than renting a beach house.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm heading to Cape Cod in a few days... Staying at Brewster Green Resort. It's not on the water but we're in a 2 bdrm. My first visit to Cape Cod. (RCI points exchange) 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 14, 2014)

I mostly agree with member _Joe33426_ about Brewster Green. It is located in a residential area, but for me, that has never been a problem. It is not on the beach or even have an ocean view, but it is not a converted motel; and 3 bedroom units are available. There has been updating over the last couple of years, and you can't beat BG's central location.


SBtS
BG owner


----------



## twinmommy19 (Aug 14, 2014)

> As a former year-round resident of lower Cape Cod, I agree with all of the above observations --- and I'm personally just fine with "somewhat secluded".
> Heaven knows there is precious little of that particular amenity on Cape Cod during the summer months. Having seen most (...maybe all, not certain) timeshare facilities on Cape Cod at one time or another, I don't personally think that you can beat Brewster Green all things being considered.
> 
> By "all things being considered", I more specifically mean decent proximity to CCNS beaches and trails, being far enough away from the congestion and traffic of Hyannis (and, to a lesser extent, Yarmouth), numerous decent restaurants which aren't just "tourist troughs", somewhat central location on the Cape, good access to nearby Chatham and lower Cape towns such as Orleans, Wellfleet, Truro and Provincetown.
> ...



I completely agree with this comment regarding Falmouth.  My family stayed at Inn Seasons Surfside (it's Silver rated) a few years ago.  After that trip, we sort of cut Cape Cod off the list of places we would look to vacation under the assumption that if this was one of the nicer places (most don't even have silver rating) we'd pass on the 5+ hour drive in the future.  The "on site" beach at that hotel is a joke of a beach.  The unit was very motel like also - resembled a typical Motel 6 style.

I'm sure there are other areas in the Cape with better beaches, but I agree with everything the other posters are saying about getting a "Cape" experience.   Quaint beach house rentals fit in with this theme, and are the way to go if you are looking to take a trip like this (personally we prefer the Carribean if we are planning to hang out at the beach for a full week).  Brewster Green's units may resemble this.  It's not about the amenities at the resort, or the ocean itself (Surfside had amenities - but none of them were very nice - crappy beach, small swimming pool, etc.) it's about the beach town experience which you sort of lose out on in the motel environment.   

I've seen summer units at Brewser Green come up by the way, it just takes a lot of TPU to get it (wouldn't be worth it to me personally, but if you really want to go there it may cost you close to 50 TPUs for a 2BR).


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 14, 2014)

QuietPine,
Are you only looking at using II or are you looking at RCI or renting as well?
I think it is doable and you may even have a choice of where to stay using RCI if you have the tpu's ( and obviously its wide open if you are renting) but with II, I think you may have to put in a search for everything that has the size unit you need and may still need luck to find anything.  The fact that you are looking at late August vs mid July is going to help but 2 br summer mid to north Atlantic coast units are very hard to come by in II and even a year out you may not be successful with an exchange.  Limiting yourself to the "best" one or two properties may make it impossible.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 14, 2014)

*The Soundings*

I just checked with some fellow Bluegreen owners who have stayed at the new Soundings.  Both said the two bedroom units were very cramped.  One told me that there wasn't even enough room for two people to sit and be comfortable in the living area and that the dining table was bar height with stools.  There are no kitchens as apparently the town doesn't allow it.  Just a microwave, coffee maker, refrigerator and sink.  That and the fact that I prefer to be closer 6A has us returning to Brewster Green again in 2015.  I like the location, the one level 2 bedroom units are dated but spacious with everything we needed.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Aug 14, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> QuietPine,
> Are you only looking at using II or are you looking at RCI or renting as well?


My membership is only II, although SDO allows II and RCI. Because I'm planning last week of August 2016, I'm now researching & gathering info. I've narrowed the list down to 9.

I think my daugh6ter, with two teenage sons, will make the final decision. Brewster Green is my top choice, two 2BR units, but the boys may hanker for beach. They live on the SoCal coast and assume summer involves bathing suits.


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 14, 2014)

Quiet Pine said:


> My membership is only II, although SDO allows II and RCI. Because I'm planning last week of August 2016, I'm now researching & gathering info. I've narrowed the list down to 9.
> 
> I think my daugh6ter, with two teenage sons, will make the final decision. Brewster Green is my top choice, *two 2BR units*, but the boys may hanker for beach. They live on the SoCal coast and assume summer involves bathing suits.



I think that since there are only 56 units at Brewster Green that the chances of 2 two-bedrooms reservations is going to be slim to none.  I'm looking for the last two weeks of August 2015 and I'm not holding my breath.  

Since you need a lot of space, I agree with others that suggested you look into a rental.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 14, 2014)

*BG*

I agree on August.  I just talked to RCI two days ago and there was nothing in a 2 bedroom at Brewster Green from June to October.  I got an end of May week and was happy for it as we liked being there when the traffic wasn't so bad and reservations weren't really needed for dinner.


----------



## silentg (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.lingerlongerbythesea.com
Linger Longer Cottages are in Brewster! Stayed there back in 1975. Went back to see this April, they are still there and look beautiful!
TerryC


----------



## e.bram (Aug 14, 2014)

Surfside Resort in Falmouth.
ON THE BEACH!!!
Full kitchen
Indoor and outdoor pools
What more could you ask for?


----------



## tonyg (Aug 15, 2014)

e.bram said:


> Surfside Resort in Falmouth.
> ON THE BEACH!!!
> Full kitchen
> Indoor and outdoor pools
> What more could you ask for?



Actually it is across the street from the beach and you could ask for thicker walls or insulation. Very nice though, but not where I want to be on the cape.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 15, 2014)

tonyg:
Insulation???
The 2 Br units 3 of the walls face outside and the 1 adjacent rear wall are closets and corridor.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Aug 16, 2014)

> Actually it is across the street from the beach and you could ask for thicker walls or insulation. Very nice though, but not where I want to be on the cape.



I guess everything is relative.  Perhaps this is one of the nicer places on the Cape, but everything about it feels very motel like if you are used to Marriott / Starwood quality resorts.  The pool is tiny - very much like the kind you would find at a typical roadside Holiday Inn.  The room was clean, but not close to as nice at what you find at the franchise resorts.  (We found the 3BR unit in the Poconos at Villas at Fairway to be a lot nicer for a non-franchise, east coast comparative).  As for the beach, let's just say that the local Brooklyn and Rockaway, Queens beaches are MUCH nicer than this one (not remotely close).  If your going to stay at the Cape, do it for the beach house style experience it's known for (at least that's what I would do).


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 16, 2014)

tashamen said:


> I think you might be better off renting a cottage or house at vrbo.com.


This or weneedavacation.com 

Likely cheaper and easier to make happen during the summer school break.

I'm packing to leave a great rental now. Not big enough for your needs bit 4 years ago I rented an awesome 5 bedroom house in Brewster with bonus guest cottage for 14.  Walking distance to a kettle pond and the CCRT.  

This year we had lots of friends here on different schedules renting different homes on different budgets around wellfleet.


----------



## medsed (Aug 18, 2014)

Another really nice place is Ocean Edge in Brewster...there are some timeshares there I believe and a lot of rentals.   My hubby's mom lives there during the summer months, does the snowbird thing in Florida in the winter.  Many people rent a few weeks every summer in order to offset the costs of having a second place.  The amenities there are super...pools, tennis, golf, close to beaches, playgrounds and more....most rentals come with passes to use the facilities...but I would make sure they do...they have units large enough to accommodate six or eight people with no trouble.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 19, 2014)

*Small World!*



Quiet Pine said:


> BTW, my wedding was at the Merchant Marine Academy in Great Neck.



My wedding was there also and this fall we are headed to my DH's 50th class reunion, staying at the Roslyn Hotel enroute to Brewster Green.  I'm a Little Necker and FWIW a tad younger than DH.


----------



## czar (Sep 6, 2014)

medsed said:


> Another really nice place is Ocean Edge in Brewster...there are some timeshares there I believe and a lot of rentals.   My hubby's mom lives there during the summer months, does the snowbird thing in Florida in the winter.  Many people rent a few weeks every summer in order to offset the costs of having a second place.  The amenities there are super...pools, tennis, golf, close to beaches, playgrounds and more....most rentals come with passes to use the facilities...but I would make sure they do...they have units large enough to accommodate six or eight people with no trouble.



Oceans edge is nice but be aware that there are 2 oceans edge, the original one on the water and the units on the other side of 6A which are being referred to in this post. There are no TS there but there are condos and Townhouses. There are a ton of them and they are pretty nice if datedmy advice - pick WHERE yours to to be on the cape and then find a rental via one of the sites mentioned or AIRBNB.

Honestl, if you're now almost distance to the beach (salt or fresh water), why even bother going?  That's what the cape is all about.


----------

